# SLR01 Seatpost Setback?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello

those on 2010 and 2011 SLR01 (or any bike shops that sell SLR01?) can you please explain to me what setback the seat-post allows on SLR01? I see photos on BMC site where seat-post is basically straight, almost no setback and I see photos of George Hincapie and Cadel SLR01 which appears to have different seatpost with plenty of setback, about 25mm as most of them are.

So if I were buying SLR01 (assuming size etc) what can I do about seat post setback? The straight post won't work for me, as I ride 73.0 STA with standard 25mm setback with seat in middle of the rails. So on a 73.5 degree STA of SLR01 I will need to move seat back 5mm from my current ride and it means I must have a regular setback seat post.....

thanks!


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

George H is using a 30mm set-back seat post - they are available at your BMC bike shop. the "straight" seat post is a 6mm set-back.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks. 

So when I buy a frame-set or complete bicycke for SLR01 what seat post set-back do I get? 
Or do I get to choose? 6mm or 30mm setback ? Do I need to buy a whole new seat-post or will the bicycle shop order me the post I ask for? Thanks!


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

The SLR01 & RM01 will be delivered W/a 15mm set-back seat post - the 6mm & 30mm set-back options will be available as an additional option/after market.

Best,
BMCUSA


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

BMCUSA said:


> The SLR01 & RM01 will be delivered W/a 15mm set-back seat post - the 6mm & 30mm set-back options will be available as an additional option/after market.


Logical next question, how much?


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

BMCUSA said:


> The SLR01 & RM01 will be delivered W/a 15mm set-back seat post - the 6mm & 30mm set-back options will be available as an additional option/after market.
> 
> Best,
> BMCUSA


Hi BMCUSA. Can you please confirm that a 15mm setback post is made for the RM01 -this is the ordinary post which uses a conventional clamp. The reason I ask is that I've just bought a RM01 frameset (50cm) and it came with a 6mm setback post, not 15mm. Thanks.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Confirmed ;-)


----------

